# RMD - ResMed Inc.



## Dutchy3 (26 March 2006)

The share split looks a little concerning on this chart and needs to be viewed in context.

I've posted a line chart this time as the gaps that appear in the candlestick don't do the recent price action justice.

There is almost an absence of black candles since the split and the future for this one looks rosy.


----------



## Dutchy3 (23 April 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Very few black candles on this one with some nice gap ups. Time to lead up again


----------



## GreatPig (5 May 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Nicely up 7% odd this morning as I type.

Cheers,
GP

[I hold]


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

It's been a while since a post was laid here......Looks like a breakout to me....listed in forbes as #86 in the top 100 small companies, and the ann report is not to shabby...profits up 40 odd % and in a good uptrend cycle over the years.....does it have any more in it?......Yeah ok I just bought 2000 today.....dyor


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Could be. Damn it! I sold this at $5.40 as I was getting frustrated with it and worried about US economy.....


----------



## blueroo (24 October 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Frustrating alright! I got stopped out last month at $5.22 and was rather glad to be rid of them  at the time.


----------



## pacer (27 October 2006)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Well...5% up today is good for me...sorry to hear you guys missed it....hoping there's more in it, and I was worried it had stalled for good the other day when someone tried to pull it up.....good luck guys....


----------



## Busylion (14 January 2007)

*ResMed as predicted its growth will double within four years*

Sleep disorder and equipment manufacturer ResMed Inc has predicted its growth will double within four years as it helps people get a better night's sleep.

ResMed, which is based in Australia and the US, creates personal breathing devices that help people who have sleeping disorders.

Chief executive and founder Peter Farrell said on Sunday ResMed had only entered into three per cent of the US market and almost two per cent of the rest of the world.

He predicted growth of 20 per cent a year, doubling within four years.

"It's a marathon and we're just lacing up our shoes," he told Sky News Sunday Business.

"Could we do better? Maybe. It takes a while to get traction. But our limit to growth is our ability."

In November, ResMed posted a net income of $US24.99 million ($A32.47 million) for the September quarter, compared with $US16.4 million ($A21.03 million) in the previous corresponding quarter.

Revenue for the quarter was $US163.6 million ($A209.78 million) - up 29 per cent.

ResMed said the result was boosted by a 34 per cent sales increase in the US, and 23 per cent in the rest of the world.

Mr Farrell, the founding chairman of Resmed, which is now having to employ an additional 500 staff a year, said the company had tapped only a small proportion of the market for sleep devices.

He said sleeping disorders were a major problem for three out of 10 adults and left untreated could lead to serious illnesses including heart disease.

He said the disorders, which start with snoring, were related to hypertension.

"It wasn't even a horse in the race a few years ago," he said.

"Hypertension is the number one cause of heart disease and the number one killer, the number two is cancer, the number three killer is stroke.

"Hypertension is the number one cause of stroke. So one can argue that left untreated it's the number one and the number three causes of death in the Western world.

"Occupational health could well be the biggest of them all."

Mr Farrell said ResMed's program - Sleep for a Healthy Life - basically helped people get a better sleep and stopped life threatening illnesses from developing.

 © 2007 AAP


----------



## Busylion (15 January 2007)

*Market awake to ResMed's value*

Market awake to ResMed's value

ResMed is on top of the game as doctors finally come to grips with the severe consequences of sleep disorders writes Robert Gottliebsen:



> January 13, 2007
> THE sleep disorder market is the biggest untapped medical market in the world.
> It starts with snoring and sleep apnoea but it extends to heart attacks, diabetes, impotence, occupational health, obstetrics and many other areas.
> Australian-based ResMed is the global leader in this market and is almost certainly one of Australia's premier growth stocks among the top 50 companies.
> ...


----------



## bigt (15 January 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

..has to be positive for SOM too, in the same business...may start a few investors digging around for good value...atm SOM appears just that.


----------



## TheRage (15 January 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



			
				bigt said:
			
		

> ..has to be positive for SOM too, in the same business...may start a few investors digging around for good value...atm SOM appears just that.




Not really the same business. SOM does mouth appliances which by value are very small compared to CPAP machines and BiPAP offered by RESMED. These machines can cost as much as $1500 each compared with a very cheap mouth appliance which is essentially a mouth gaurd.


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Nice breakout last week. I sold at $5.40.


----------



## bigt (15 January 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Agreed, TheRage, though at a higher level they are in the same business, sleep disorders...though they do have products at both ends of the spectrum...which is more effective, $ for $? Which has the biggest mass market appeal? Anyway, both are seemingly good products for a serious medical condition.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 February 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

It's a very interesting point for RMD chart wise. Will it bounce or dive? I'm picking a dive as the directors have been selling this one.


----------



## adobee (18 June 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I have been watching RMD for a while there appears to be alot of volume in the last few days as it turns upward from a downward spiral following a recall and large lose in comparison to previous earnings.


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



adobee said:


> I have been watching RMD for a while there appears to be alot of volume in the last few days as it turns upward from a downward spiral following a recall and large lose in comparison to previous earnings.



I'm not sure about 'turned upward' adobee. Looks like around $5.00 might be a little support. Breaking $5.50, might be the first sign of it having 'turned', but doesn't look out of the woods yet. I think $US is effecting it too.


----------



## adobee (27 July 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

RMD is staying reasonable resistant against the large drops in share prices today. Its 4th Quarter and fiscal year end earnings are due out on 8th August
If they have resolved all the problems and costs from the recall of there product this could have a substanial turn around..


----------



## RM8 (27 July 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Yeah! Only one of 3 on my considerable watchlist showing green.

It's been doing well the last week considering the rest of the market.


----------



## adobee (3 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I am going to watch the volume on this carefully I am thinking of entry on Wednesday pre results coming out..


----------



## vishalt (4 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

yeah this is looking good, i'm jumping in on a dip with a stop below $5

something really needs to be done about this "too short" crap, honestly.. :/


----------



## adobee (7 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I should have entered this at 4.60 I have been watching for so long. However I am in today. Results come out tomorrow and should hopefully clear all previous problems created by the recall they had. Profit forecast is $131million
Resmed is $45.15 on the NYSE


----------



## adobee (8 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

RESMED INC. ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS
FOR QUARTER AND YEAR ENDED JUNE 30, 2007
SYDNEY, Australia, August 8, 2007 - ResMed Inc. (ASX: RMD) today announced revenue and pro forma
income results for the quarter ended June 30, 2007. Revenue for the quarter was US$191.3 million, a 12%
increase over the quarter ended June 30, 2006. For the current quarter, pro forma income from operations
and pro forma net income were US$42.4 million and US$32.2 million (pro forma measures exclude the
impact of stock-based compensation costs, restructuring expenses, amortization of acquired intangible
assets and voluntary product recall expenses, as described below). Pro forma diluted earnings per share for
the quarter ended June 30, 2007 was US$0.41, compared to US$0.40 for the quarter ended June 2006.
GAAP operating income was US$36.0 million for the current quarter, while GAAP net income was US$27.7
million or US$0.35 per diluted share, compared with US$0.30 in the year ago quarter, an increase of 17%.
Gross margin was 61.3% for the quarter ended June 30, 2007.
Pro forma selling, general and administration (SG&A) costs for the quarter were US$61.3 million, an
increase of US$10.7 million, or 21%, over the same period in fiscal 2006. Pro forma SG&A costs were 32%
of revenue in the June quarter, compared to 30% in the same period in fiscal 2006. GAAP SG&A costs were
US$65.2 million for the quarter, an increase of US$11.5 million or 21% over the quarter ended June 30,
2006. The increase in SG&A was primarily due to the addition of selling and administration personnel and
related expenses to support sales growth.
Pro forma research & development expenditure during the June quarter was US$13.7 million. GAAP R&D
expense during the quarter was US$14.2 million or approximately 7% of revenue. GAAP R&D expenses
increased 28% year over year and are expected to remain between 6% and 7% of net revenue through fiscal
year 2008.
For the year ended June 30, 2007, revenue was US$716.3 million, an increase of 18% over the US$607.0
million for the year ended June 30, 2006. Pro forma income from operations and pro forma net income were
US$174.3 million and US$125.8 million, or US$1.59 per diluted share, an increase of 13% and 16%,
respectively. On a GAAP basis, income from operations was US$90.2 million, while net income for the year
ended June 30, 2007 was US$66.3 million or US$0.85 per diluted share.
Amortization of acquired intangibles of US$1.8 million (US$1.2 million net of tax), incurred during the quarter
ended June 30, 2007 consisted of amortization of acquired intangible assets associated with our acquisitions
of Resprecare, Hoefner, Saime, Pulmomed and PolarMed. Stock-based compensation costs incurred during
the quarter ended June 30, 2007 of US$4.5 million (US$3.3 million net of tax), consisted of expenses
associated with stock options granted to employees and the employee stock purchase plan.
The Company has provided tabular reconciliation of GAAP operating income and GAAP net income with pro
forma operating income and pro forma net income (excluding the impact of stock-based compensation costs,
restructuring expenses, amortization of acquired intangible assets, American Jobs Creation Act of 2004
(‘AJCA’) and voluntary product recall expenses) for the quarters and years ended June 30, 2007 and 2006.
Inventory at US$157.2 million as of June 30, 2007, was comparable to March 31, 2007 level of US$156.9
million. Accounts receivable days sales outstanding, at 77 days, increased from the March 31, 2007 quarter
of 73 days.
Peter C. Farrell Ph.D., Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, commented, "In the fourth quarter of fiscal
2007, overall Americas sales increased by 10%; excluding sales from our motor division, Americas sales
increased by 13% over the year ago quarter. Sales growth for the Americas were impacted by challenging
year ago comparables when we grew by 44% and a product recall initiated during the current year’s quarter.
Rest of world sales totaled US$92.8 million, a 14% increase over last year. Operating cash flow for the June
quarter was an encouraging US$27.1 million. While we are not satisfied with our Q407 results, we had a
robust fiscal year 2007, and we remain optimistic about our growth moving forward.


----------



## Gundini (8 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I notice a couple of Robots buying up this one after a 7% dump.

317 and 574 parcels.

Stopped on a solid support this morning and looks to be recovering.


----------



## vishalt (8 August 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Yeah same, i'm gonna enter a small position into it - $4.50-$5.00 really seems to be a rock bottom zone for Resmed. 

Will enter with 300 or so shares tomorrow with support down @ $4.50 and keep adding if/when it breaks past resistances. 

ps - damn interest rates, now margin borrowing is more pricey sigh :/


----------



## adobee (5 October 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Really low prices at the moment I guess due to $aus and the majority of their income being from the USA ..  Dependent on your view of the $ may be a good time to take a position as they have cleaned up all the recall business and appear to be back on track..


----------



## adobee (12 December 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Resmed starting to make a good recovery and has had reasonable volume over the past weeks .. The market seems to be interested in this again. Resmed seems to have alot of potential and upside when everything else goes down ..


----------



## vishalt (12 December 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



adobee said:


> Resmed starting to make a good recovery and has had reasonable volume over the past weeks .. The market seems to be interested in this again. Resmed seems to have alot of potential and upside when everything else goes down ..



Yeah I reckon hehe. 

It's a pretty weird stock, on a deep red day Resmed is one of the green patches, its absolutely solid at that $4.30 level - good medium term play.


----------



## adobee (12 December 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



vishalt said:


> Yeah I reckon hehe.
> 
> It's a pretty weird stock, on a deep red day Resmed is one of the green patches, its absolutely solid at that $4.30 level - good medium term play.




I guess they factor that if the market stays red and plummets alot more people will need breathing masks to sleep well!


----------



## vishalt (12 December 2007)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



adobee said:


> I guess they factor that if the market stays red and plummets alot more people will need breathing masks to sleep well!




Rofl yeah, they must have a surge of customers in big falls or bear markets as they can't sleep well


----------



## buffettesque (7 January 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

The company's recent upsurge has been due partly to the fact that their major compeditor is being bought out by a much larger company. The market seemed to have liked this, perhaps it shows confidence in the sleeping aid products, or perhaps it indicates that RMD might now become a target.


----------



## adobee (7 January 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



buffettesque said:


> The company's recent upsurge has been due partly to the fact that their major compeditor is being bought out by a much larger company. The market seemed to have liked this, perhaps it shows confidence in the sleeping aid products, or perhaps it indicates that RMD might now become a target.




I think the lower $ is also helping this along ... RMD is in my super I am thinking aging population in Oz and US equals strong growth..


----------



## tulasi74 (9 May 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Are any of you guys who have posted before still following this stock?  It has fallen sharply recently here mostly due to AUD movements I think.  

Apparently stock was downgraded by two analysts following their last report.

If anyone has any thoughts on this stock, I would really appreciate it.

Tulasi


----------



## ColB (9 May 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Looks like a good down trend on its chart T74.  Good chance you may pick it up for around very low 2's early next week.  Commsec has its 3QFY2008 Results posted on 2/5/08.  They're upbeat about product releases to the market but its certainly not reflected in the SP.  Have a look at its chart over 3 years, its all over the shop.  Reminds me of SHL which I recently sold at a small loss.  Anyway, you'd do better to hear from one of the more experienced gurus' on this forum.  Personally, I like the resource stocks at the moment.  Look at GCR, LNC, STB, BRM.  I think based on reading the ASF threads these seem to still have plenty more upside.  Good Luck!


----------



## tulasi74 (11 May 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



ColB said:


> Looks like a good down trend on its chart T74.  Good chance you may pick it up for around very low 2's early next week.  Commsec has its 3QFY2008 Results posted on 2/5/08.  They're upbeat about product releases to the market but its certainly not reflected in the SP.  Have a look at its chart over 3 years, its all over the shop.  Reminds me of SHL which I recently sold at a small loss.  Anyway, you'd do better to hear from one of the more experienced gurus' on this forum.  Personally, I like the resource stocks at the moment.  Look at GCR, LNC, STB, BRM.  I think based on reading the ASF threads these seem to still have plenty more upside.  Good Luck!




Hi Colb - thank you for your response.  I quite don't understand the `very low 2's - do you mean a price in the low 4.20s?  I am new to the forum and may not fully understand how references to price are made.  I too can see a downtrend going down to the 3.80s - 3.90s but RMD has traditionally traded on future earnings and recent decision in US to allow home diagnosis is expected to increase sales revenue in future. Even without the extra revenues from this decision or new products, if they continue to maintain earnings growth of 20%, the stock will head back close to $7.00 in 12 - 24months based on fundamentals.  The charts are telling me that a break above $4.85 would see the stock breakout and head back quickly to $6.00 - $7.00 mark.  There was also talk that up to 4 companies were interested in Respironics when they got a takeover offer.  

I had a quick look at the charts for the 4 you mentioned.  WOW!!!

I do margin lending so generally tend to stick to the blue chips.

I was mainly looking for opinions from those on the forum who follow charts to see if they also saw a fall to 3.80s - 3.90s for RMD in the near term.

Tulasi


----------



## questionall_42 (1 July 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Michael West in The Age this morning - could it be that battered Resmed is ripe for the taking? No announcements from RMD this morning.

Linde awake to ResMed's value
Michael West 
July 1, 2008 

COULD it be that another great Australian technology company is about to vanish overseas? Sleep disorder company ResMed is being stalked by German industrial and medical gases giant the Linde Group.

While Linde, which boasts an enterprise value of â‚¬21 billion ($A34.4 billion), is close to its trading highs, ResMed is trading not too shy of its lows for the year. Even at a 50% premium to its prevailing stock price, a takeover bid for ResMed would likely be viewed as opportunistic.

This is a stock with minimal debt, which dominates a global niche market growing at 20% a year.

Along with Cochlear and CSL, ResMed rounds off the troika of Australian biotechnology stocks that have made it big on the world stage. But its shares have been wallowing in the wake of a weak $US and discounting by arch-rival Respironics.


----------



## tulasi74 (4 August 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



ColB said:


> Looks like a good down trend on its chart T74.  Good chance you may pick it up for around very low 2's early next week.  Commsec has its 3QFY2008 Results posted on 2/5/08.  They're upbeat about product releases to the market but its certainly not reflected in the SP.  Have a look at its chart over 3 years, its all over the shop.  Reminds me of SHL which I recently sold at a small loss.  Anyway, you'd do better to hear from one of the more experienced gurus' on this forum.  Personally, I like the resource stocks at the moment.  Look at GCR, LNC, STB, BRM.  I think based on reading the ASF threads these seem to still have plenty more upside.  Good Luck!




Hey Colb

This stock appears to have had a break above the downtrend line at 3.85.  Would you agree?


----------



## big sal (6 August 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Great results out this morning (excerpt below), share price up around 10% in morning trading

SYDNEY, Australia, August 6, 2008 - ResMed Inc. (ASX: RMD) today announced revenue and income results for the quarter ended June 30, 2008. Revenue for the quarter was a record US$235.2 million, a 23% increase over the quarter ended June 30, 2007.


----------



## tulasi74 (7 August 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Great result.  Glad I bought back in when I saw the break above the downtrend line.  Riding this baby all the way to $5.85 now.


----------



## questionall_42 (12 September 2008)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



tulasi74 said:


> Great result.  Glad I bought back in when I saw the break above the downtrend line.  Riding this baby all the way to $5.85 now.




Gap up and hovering around 5.95 now.  A beacon of long light, an annomaly in otherwise short world.  Anyone still riding this journey?


----------



## The_Bman (21 July 2009)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Not much commentary on this one - Anyone adding this to the watchlist since the gap down from $5?

(Watching)


----------



## dc_b4 (13 October 2009)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



The_Bman said:


> Not much commentary on this one - Anyone adding this to the watchlist since the gap down from $5?
> 
> (Watching)




I'm in 4.98 because heard RMD record profit

I think it's lagging behind the general market too much

Now its $5.36


----------



## matty77 (9 April 2010)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Drop today, anyone know why?

i couldnt find anything anywhere, maybe just adjustment.

this post is too short.


----------



## matty77 (12 August 2010)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

What is going on today with this share? It is down 40% in one day? that cant be right????

Anyone?


----------



## matty77 (12 August 2010)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

hmm ok something to do with this I guess:



> Participating organisations are advised that ResMed Inc. (the “Company”) announced on 6
> August 2010 that its Board of Directors had approved a 2 for 1 share split of its common
> stock, payable in the form of a 100 per cent stock dividend.
> CHESS Depositary Interest (“CDI”) holders on ASX Limited will receive one additional CDI
> ...




so anyone know how this actually works? Is this a good thing or a bad thing?

(heart attack diverted!)


----------



## kingkev (29 March 2011)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

SP is very low and almost hitting an all time low............What is the problem here.  Is is because of the depreciation in the US dollar?

Any thoughts?


----------



## skc (29 March 2011)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



kingkev said:


> SP is very low and almost hitting an all time low............What is the problem here.  Is is because of the depreciation in the US dollar?
> 
> Any thoughts?




What do you mean all time low? It has made a new 12 month low however.





$US does have an impact, but you should also be aware that RMD has historically traded at pretty high multiples on expectation of high profit growth. If those growth don't eventuate the share price can go much lower yet.

Eventhough history tells us that RMD has been a well run Australian success story. I find it difficult to buy RMD because I have no knowledge of the sleep market, what competitors are out there etc etc.


----------



## kingkev (29 March 2011)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Yes I meant 12 month low,
Looks like a few fluctuations in the sp over time.  It is now on the watch list to see how it performs before I make any buying decisions


----------



## suhm (29 March 2011)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

does that take into account the split though


----------



## skc (29 March 2011)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



suhm said:


> does that take into account the split though




Charts from Iress typically allow for all splits, consolidation, rights issue etc. So it is a real performance tracking chart.


----------



## bellamy83 (2 March 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

The recommendation on a few websites is to buy this share... however it doesn't seem to have moved much over the past year or so..


----------



## inyaface (6 March 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I just went out with a little profit, only held onto it since ex-dividend this year though.


----------



## Tyler Durden (10 May 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



bellamy83 said:


> The recommendation on a few websites is to buy this share... however it doesn't seem to have moved much over the past year or so..




It has now


----------



## Ves (10 May 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

RMD is a fantastic company... one of the best on the ASX.   I've always had trouble valuing it, I'm a bit too conservative perhaps.   I keenly watch it, trying to snipe from a distance, but no luck as yet.


----------



## Paccioli (14 May 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



Ves said:


> RMD is a fantastic company... one of the best on the ASX.



Hmm

I have been in and out of RMD since 2003 for a compound annual return of 10%, which is attractive but unexciting in the scheme of things. Most recently, I am in again for the same price at which I sold the same number of shares in 2007 (and was in and out in the interim to no effect). Fantastic? I do not see that in their operations. Rather, I am quite cautious about my current investment which only just passed through the gates. They have competition, and pending products, but may suffer margin compression if they find themselves tendering in Asia, like COH. I do not mind the currency hedge in foreign income, in a small way.


----------



## piggybank (1 August 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Up another 3% today and a new ATH ($5.35) to boot.


----------



## db94 (29 October 2013)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

the stock really took a dive a few days ago when it fell short of expectations despite record profits. Could be a good opportunity to buy however there are still plenty of shorts still on RMD. It'll be one to watch


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 August 2014)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I've been watching Resmed for some time and almost pulled the trigger on a buy order when its Australian share price dipped below $5/share a few months back, but I felt that even at that level, it was overvalued.

Resmed released its fourth quarter and full year results overnight.  Superficially, the full year results look quite good - earnings of US$2.39/share compared to US$2.10/share last financial year and a slightly higher ROE.

But the fourth quarter results revealed some disturbing trends.  Sales in the Americas in the quarter fell 7%, which was more than enough to offset increasing sales elsewhere.  Resmed seemed to be bullish on its future, notwithstanding the changes to US government policy concerning the sale and purchase of medical devices, but it seems that Resmed has had to discount the prices of its products to preserve its market share in the light of cheaper devices from competitors.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/resmeds-poor-us-result-caps-tough-year-20140801-zzbc1.html

I'll continue to watch Resmed - the beauty of it being a US-domiciled company is that we do receive quarterly reports, so we'll see if the confidence of its CEO in Resmed's capacity to bounce back is well-placed or not.


----------



## futurenow (25 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Hi ASF. Long time lurker but finally a member.

Over the last couple years, RMD's stock price appears to be following a straight line in the healthy direction.

Friday (23/01) it jumped nearly 6% after announcing their Q2 2015 results.

I'll be taking Motley Fools advice (wait for a drop) before jumping in.

Should it find sub $7 again I'll be ready. The previous 2 year gains have me interested.


----------



## tinhat (26 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



futurenow said:


> Hi ASF. Long time lurker but finally a member.
> 
> Over the last couple years, RMD's stock price appears to be following a straight line in the healthy direction.
> 
> ...




I owned RMD and can't believe I ditched it a few years ago as the AUD was soaring. I jumped into SOM at $1 as a consolation. It's in the same industry - sleep apnea but with a different technology delivered (dental devices) through a different channel (dentists). It's much less mature and established in its markets and has a higher PE than RMD, but it might be of interest. I give no advice. I don't have much knowledge of the industry and consider my holding speculative in this context. Remember that sleep apnea is a side effect of obesity which is spreading across the world and across all socio-economic strata.


----------



## futurenow (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Up another ~8% in opening trade...


----------



## fanger (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I sold out of part of my holdings today just as a bit of a reweight. I picked up this lot at 4.88 so and nice profit in the end. I wish all my stocks preformed as good as RMD has.


----------



## notting (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Today's chart pattern is known as an ejaculation.
Could do worse than sell into it.


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Nottingham are you taking the pizz


----------



## notting (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



tech/a said:


> Nottingham are you taking the pizz




I think so Mr. Tech/a man. 
Occasionally I attempt some humour.

It will likely go flat for a few days and even try a gap fill before reinvigorating for another leg up.
Doctors and nurses are still all the rage at the moment.


----------



## futurenow (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



notting said:


> I think so Mr. Tech/a man.
> Occasionally I attempt some humour.
> 
> It will likely go flat for a few days and even try a gap fill before reinvigorating for another leg up.
> Doctors and nurses are still all the rage at the moment.




I'm hoping for a correction! 

With ~+14% in two days, it has normalise. I'd like to add a healthcare stock. Seems I should have jumped last week.


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Ejeculation

You had me cacking myself
Until I realized you meant a climax
Personally I think your premature.

Now I can't get filling gaps 
Up thrusts out of my mind!

Cracker


----------



## VSntchr (21 March 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Is Resmed the new Sirtex?

The current business is performing exceptionally well. It is certainly one of the top few, if not the best, continual growth stories that the ASX has ever seen. 

Looks like the market however is starting to stretch the valuation a bit as Resmed is pushing further into increasing the perceived importance of sleep disordered breathing.
They are doing a good job here and positive results in their SERVE-HF trial next year could vastly increase their potential user-base. 

I think that Resmed increasing awareness of SDB is a boon for the entire industry, of which they appear to remain at the forefront. It helps to have a growing pie so that existing pie eaters don't have to get overly worried about how much pie the others are eating. 



Sourced a few days ago: 
SAN DIEGO, March 12, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- ResMed (NYSE: RMD) today announced data from two studies about sleep-disordered breathing (SDB) in chronic heart failure will be presented at the 64th Annual Scientific Sessions of the American College of Cardiology, from March 14th through 16th.
"The data we are presenting are important because they point toward a connection between breathing disorders in sleep, like sleep apnea, and chronic heart failure," said ResMed Chief Medical Officer, Glenn Richards, M.D. "We look forward to learning the results of our landmark clinical study called SERVE-HF, that examines whether addressing sleep-disordered breathing in people with chronic heart failure improves survival."


----------



## Huskar (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Opportunity or falling knife re today's announcement?
7% loss of revenue - but market was expecting future growth from the sleep therapy business and that has now all but evaporated. Other businesses not impacted though


----------



## VSntchr (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



Huskar said:


> Opportunity or falling knife re today's announcement?
> 7% loss of revenue - but market was expecting future growth from the sleep therapy business and that has now all but evaporated. *Other businesses not impacted though*




Have had to do a fair bit of reading to re-assure myself of the bolded quote. RMD is amongst my top holdings so I have to be careful of forming bias in my research and acting out of hope. My first reaction was similar to the above, then I thought about potential contagion affects, i.e. will this worry patients and will it potentially steer clinicians away from all RMD products? CPAP and AVS are distinctly different - but is there the potential for reputation damage?

I note that FPH also makes an ASV device, and comparatively they are not fairing as badly today.


----------



## skc (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



Huskar said:


> Opportunity or falling knife re today's announcement?
> 7% loss of revenue - but market was expecting future growth from the sleep therapy business and that has now all but evaporated.* Other businesses not impacted though*




Are we sure? Below from Macquarie this morning.



> Risk does exist that OSA product sales are also affected: because the Canadian study (which also found a higher risk of death for patients) used CPAP, it appears that the damaging effect on the heart (whatever the mechanism) is common to both ASV and CPAP. This we believe could result in hesitancy from physicians to prescribe CPAP to OSA patients who also have an element of heart failure and/or CSA. We do not know how many CPAP users also suffer from heart failure and/or CSA, but would not be surprised if it was as high as mid single digits.*




Shades of ACR if you ask me. 

It's not nearly as bad yet... but if some regulator got nervous and asks for further study to be done then if could potentially inflict a lot of damage.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



VSntchr said:


> Have had to do a fair bit of reading to re-assure myself of the bolded quote. RMD is amongst my top holdings so I have to be careful of forming bias in my research and acting out of hope.



Bought 2000 units at 8.33 on this recent pullback and am instantly at a loss so disappointed in this market reaction. I hope the October breakout isn't a support level.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

2 million share hand shake. Woot!


----------



## fanger (14 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

I sold out today and will wait for the dust to settle before I decide to re enter the stock again. I've been holding since the high 4's.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Interesting how yesterdays bad news is followed today by upbeat news isn't it. Sold today for a loss of $2600. Tip for young players - if your subconscious/psyche has a loser glitch then you will find these events.


----------



## fanger (21 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

If this even gets down to 5.50 to 6 I'll buy back in but it may never ever get back to those levels.


----------



## mojowo (22 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Maybe we can learn something from the SRX experience.
SRX almost filling the gap.....


----------



## notting (22 May 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*



fanger said:


> If this even gets down to 5.50 to 6 I'll buy back in but it may never ever get back to those levels.




Listen to you.
When I find myself making statements like that, it proves to be a good idea to take a position at a higher level cause something deep inside is really clear about it even if it's just half a position makes it more enjoyable watching it go back up when it inevitably does.

On a broader note, it is funny how these medical things have been smacked around simultaneously on news beyond generality of the sector.

PS Actually I don't think I make statements like that much any more.  I just do something about it.


----------



## PLYeo (5 June 2015)

*Re: RMD - Resmed*

Any news from RMD recently? :/


----------



## greggles (27 April 2018)

ResMed pushing through $13 to all-time highs this morning after the release of its third quarter results. Revenue increased 15% to $591.6 million, a 15 percent increase compared to the same period of the prior year. Net income increased by 25%; non-GAAP net income up 32%. Operating cash flow of $149.1 million in the third quarter.


----------



## Ann (6 November 2018)

*ResMed buys US software company for $1bn*

"Dual-listed sleep apnea device specialist ResMed is set to expand its software-as-a-service portfolio with the $US750 million ($A1.04bn) purchase of US healthcare software company, MatrixCare......"

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/78162-resmed-buys-us-software-company-for-$1bn.html

It will be interesting to watch how the market reacts to this news.


----------



## galumay (6 November 2018)

Ann said:


> It will be interesting to watch how the market reacts to this news.




Well they certainly paid top dollar!


----------



## basilio (1 January 2020)

Resmed is always improving it's product range and has a captive market. I'm punting on teh SP to continue its trajectory in 2020.  

(Advisory warning. I'm a hoplelees tipster. SELL NOW!)


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2020)

One of my year competition entry:
if in a crash, as a medical and established, could play well with USD earnings; if then gold collapses in a crash second stage (all focus in timing) this could remain as an out-performer


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 April 2020)

How RMD tracking?







> ResMed is looking to double or triple the output of ventilators, and scale up ventilation mask production more than tenfold to meet surging demand from hospitals treating critically ill COVID-19 patients around the world. Resmed is one of the top five global manufacturer of ventilators – which are crucial in the treatment of patients with severe COVID-19 symptoms – and top two manufacturer of bilevels and masks. That makes it a critical player in fighting the pandemic.
> 
> A ResMed spokesman told _The Australian Financial Review_ that when the news from the virus epicentre of Wuhan in China began trickling out in January, the company began ramping up production.





> "Last year ResMed produced tens of thousands of ventilators, we are doubling or tripling that level this year to meet this demand," he said. "We were watching the outbreak along with everyone else and we knew there was going to be a heightened need for ventilators."


----------



## qldfrog (29 June 2020)

Not that great vs some if the stars this year but still in one of my live system so must not be completely bad.have to look details


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 October 2020)

The blurring of technology and healthcare is taking medical-device companies in new directions. ResMed could transform into a global health-solutions company that uses *data *to identify a range of medical conditions during sleep

Verily, a division of Alphabet, in 2018 formed a joint venture with Australian healthcare company *ResMed*. They are using technology to identify people with undiagnosed and untreated sleep apnoea.

_... and with Google's search engine and algorithms powering AI involved in early detection and prevention of disease_, _those with a sleep apnoea machine are already linked to a wearable device, and providing insights (probably more than they think). My partner uses a Resmed machine, and recently upgraded - bells, whistles, internet connected. When there was a malfunction, she called the service centre (part of Paragon PGC, interestingly) and they could see the issue. How long from being a response-focused service to proactive intervention? And blur the doctor-patient nexus?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2022)

ResMed has overcome challenges posed by a shortage of critical electronic components, recording a 16 per cent jump in revenue for the first half. With $US1.8 billion in revenue, its net profit rose 13 per cent to $US405.4 million.

The company narrowly missed analyst consensus estimates, according to Bloomberg, which had predicted the company would generate $US1.83 billion revenue in the first half. It was also tipped to bank $US623.7 million of earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation and a net profit of $US408.1 million.

The dual-listed medtech business has faced “_extraordinary demand_” for its products thanks to competitor Philips’ recall of its Continuous Positive Airway Pressure (CPAP), Bi-Level Positive Airway Pressure (Bi-Level PAP) devices and mechanical ventilators, due to risks posed by a foam component in the devices.

And declared a *quarterly *cash dividend of $0.42 per share.


----------



## Miner (28 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ResMed has overcome challenges posed by a shortage of critical electronic components, recording a 16 per cent jump in revenue for the first half. With $US1.8 billion in revenue, its net profit rose 13 per cent to $US405.4 million.
> 
> The company narrowly missed analyst consensus estimates, according to Bloomberg, which had predicted the company would generate $US1.83 billion revenue in the first half. It was also tipped to bank $US623.7 million of earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation and a net profit of $US408.1 million.
> 
> ...



was market expecting more ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

ResMed’s *revenues increased *by 12 per cent to $US864.5 million in the March quarter lead by strong demand for sleep and respiratory care devices. A recent product recall by one of ResMed’s competitors also helped.

The company reported diluted earnings per share of $US1.22. *Gross margin decreased* by 140 basis points due to higher freight and manufacturing costs. Revenue in Europe, Asia, and other markets grew by 11 percent.

- _has sold down from that $40 high of last Aug/ Sept to be just above $30. (*ten years ago it was $4)_


----------



## Miner (29 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ResMed’s *revenues increased *by 12 per cent to $US864.5 million in the March quarter lead by strong demand for sleep and respiratory care devices. A recent product recall by one of ResMed’s competitors also helped.
> 
> The company reported diluted earnings per share of $US1.22. *Gross margin decreased* by 140 basis points due to higher freight and manufacturing costs. Revenue in Europe, Asia, and other markets grew by 11 percent.
> 
> - _has sold down from that $40 high of last Aug/ Sept to be just above $30. (*ten years ago it was $4)_



ResMed's success is more or less directly proportional to sleepless nights of many of us


----------

